# Buying a used Moots



## wgp

I am in the market for a used Moots, and wonder what y'all know about Moots' friendliness toward second owners?

I ask because I've heard that Seven is quite negative toward second owners, releasing absolutely no information on the build, but many other builders will provide details like frame geometry/measurements if you provide them with a serial number.

Does anyone know if they will honor what's left of a warranty or whether a second owner can purchase a warranty?

Hope to be part of the Moots fold in the near future!


----------



## cocoboots

Moots does not offer any warranty to a second owner. your best bet is to buy a used Moots locally and work out an agreement with the seller where they agree to warranty the frame for you or you could offer them compensation for warranting the frame for you.


----------



## wgp

Thanks for your thoughts - I asked a similar question in the frame/bike folder on RBR, and wondered as well about the fairness of $2000 for a one year old Vamoots someone is selling. Anyone have thoughts on this asking price? It does include both a Moots stem and seatpost (along with a King headset), BTW - but given the retail cost of a new frame (c. 2750), I'm questioning the asking price.


----------



## LakeBluffer

A few years ago, I bought a year-old Moots Psychlo-Ybb, with a Moots post, a King headset and a Alpha-Q CX fork for $2100. $2000 may be a little high, but if the bike fits well, I think the price in the ballpark.


----------



## dookie

moots has been great to me regarding info on my used frame...no warranty needs thank goodness. gave me original build specs and even sent a current-issue head badge (1" no less) to replace the ht decal that was OEM on my '97.


----------



## simplyhankk

not too familiar with this...but what would be a process of getting fitted/customized for a new moots? compact or vamoots....whichever is the regular roadie frame...
thanks!


----------



## gearguywb

check out the Moots forum...lot's of good info on it. The Vamoots is the "standard" geometry road frome, the compact is just that.


----------



## FondriestFan

Like Lexus, a second-hand Moots is referred to as "previously owned".


----------

